# AvP KS news Updated 12/8



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just opened my email to see that I got a message from Kickstarter. I have no idea what is going on and the AvP KS page is even currently shut down. 
Here is the message I got:

"This is a message from Kickstarter’s Integrity team. We're writing to inform you that a project you backed, Alien vs Predator The Miniatures Game, is the subject of an intellectual property dispute.

The law requires that we remove the project from public view until the dispute is resolved (please see our Copyright Policy and Trademark Policy for more info). Because the project already ended successfully, your pledge hasn’t been affected. The creator should still be able to move forward with the project (and send any unfulfilled rewards). If you have any questions, though, you can still message the creator from the project page. "


Don't know if anyone else on here backed this KS, but I hope whatever the problem is, it gets fixed ASAP.

****UPDATE 12/8/14****

Prodos Games Ltd says:

Hello backers,

It's important for us to say that the Kickstarter page was initially removed by mistake, but now we have decided with Fox that it might be better to stay down until the product you have pre-ordered has shipped.

This is the same for our Facebook media and images that were uploaded there. From here on, we only want to share information about the final products you will be receiving, rather than work in progress imagery or text.

The project is almost finished, we are in the final stages of approval and therefore it will be ready to ship soon.

We are not able to give an approximate date for shipping at this stage, but as soon as the final elements of the project have been approved, we will calculate printing time, assembly time and shipping time and then share the final date with you.

Thank you for your continued patience,

PRODOS Games LTD


Really not sure what is going on but I can say that I really don't like it.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm sure there are plenty of people who don't find this funny, but how the fuck did the project make it that far if they didn't have the IP rights? Is there more to the story?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This is very strange. Prodos have been developing the game for years, and even got Plastic Soldier Company on board to mold the minis, and they were as far as having designed the Predator sprues. Maybe a contract or rights deal lapsed in the meantime.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Just googled news on this. According to prodos it is a clerical error and will be back up 24 hours or so.

They apologised for panicking anyone.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's one hell of a clerical error


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

This is the official release from Prodos:
"
Prodos Games Ltd says:

Hello everyone. Sorry to cause panic. We (Prodos Games) have made a clerical error when cleaning up our Kickstarter maintenance page. If you go to up you will see that there are two un-started projects. We were hoping to get them deleted (just to tidy up our work space), but didn't convey our request clearly. As such the AvP website has been temporarily closed in error. We are working to get it back up. Hopefully it will return in all its glory within 24 hours. Sorry to panic everyone. (Just goes to show a tidy workspace isn't always the best thing)!"
Honestly, that does not sound right to me. Why would asking for two things to be deleted (that had nothing to do with this KS) to why KS sent there was a IP problem. It just doesn't seem that we are getting the whole story.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

More news, finally. From the Prodos fb page.



> Happy Days! We have just got final approval for all aspects of the game, with the exception of the rules. The rules are in the final stages and just need to be sent to a professional proofing company. We will continue to update when we can, but it's fair to say that today is a good day. I suspect there will be some celebrating tonight in Prodos Towers!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Glad it all worked out in the end. Very cool project.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Most recent KS Post:


> Hello All.
> A short update...
> We have resubmitted the rules doc for approval, after changing (as requested) the US English to UK English. We have also proofed in-house, picking up a few grammatical issues where they had previously been missed; then finally we have sent to a professional proofing company.
> We are expecting the approval back reasonably quickly, to the extent that we are working to officially launch the product to the wider public at Salute 2015. We expect to get the first batch of KS product out at the same time!
> ...


Nice to see that this is nearing completion. Salute might prove worth making the journey if it meant picking up a copy.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll be glad when the whole thing is over tbh. Just feels like there has been problems that they refuse to tell us about. And the KS page is STILL down for some reason that they have not satisfactoraly explained.
On the other side though, can't wait for my mini's!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It's on the way. The box looks pretty cool actually.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Prodos Games Ltd says:
This is rumour control...IT IS NOT a rumour! 
X has finally marked the spot...that last elusive signature is in. We at Prodos Games have wasted no time: all outstanding components for the Alein vs Predator The Hunt Begins board game have been put into production. Once we get back from the printers we will look at giving a clear schedule...BUT all is good, all is actually great...and it’s Friday...and finally its about time to celebrate with some beer... 
AND ALIEN vs PREDATOR, THE HUNT BEGINS the board game is in production!
DIRECT LINK TO THE BOARD GAME PIC: http://s22.postimg.org/sla49jb35/POS_rev_1.jpg
AvP: THB includes: Models: - 10 Infant Aliens - 5 Stalker Aliens - 3 Predators - 5 Colonial Marines 
Dice: 3 D20 Dice 
Cards: - 2 Alien Stat Cards - 3 Predator Stat Cards - 5 Colonial Marine Stat Card - 20 Environmental Cards - 20 Mission Cards (Advanced game) - 60 Strategy Cards (20 for each Faction) (Advanced game) 
Board game Tiles: - 32 Straight Corridors - 8 Crossroads - 8 T-Shape - 8 L-Shape - 10 Dead-end - 8 Air Vent Tiles - 7 Rooms (Lab, Escape Capsules, Armoury, Bridge, Hibernation Room, Engine Room and Predator Pod) 
Other Peripherals: - 1 Flame/Acid Spit Template (AvP Unleashed) - 151 Wound, Ping!, Activated, Sentry, Hide and Objective Tokens - 20 Door Pieces
... a lot, almost 6 kg (13 lbs) of goodies!

This is the latest email from Prodos themselves


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Prodos Games Ltd says:
Morning all, here are a few answers to frequently asked questions from yesterday:
1. The Board game is in production as we speak, we should have 1st copies by Monday 25th, to go to FOX as a product reference. We have been assured that at that stage there is no "delay" or need for any approval, however the product must be examined and stored as a master copy. Any further changes to the product (if needed) will be done as a running change. For clarification : A running change is an alteration made to a toy in the middle of its production run, that can result in two distinct (in some way, often quite minor) toys, which are considered the "same toy" by the manufacturer, carrying the same wave identifier and (usually) the same internal product code.
2. The official, and confirmed release date of the board game is the 30th June (retail) AND 22th of June for KS backers. The KS release is subject to change (an EARLIER date may be possible if we can make point 3 below happen) and is only dependent on external company manufacturing capabilities. As always we will keep you updated. Most KS backers, depending on their location and/or delays with customs, should have their game before it hits and shop shelves.
3. We are trying to arrange with manufacturing and logistics if at all possible to have at least 50 copies for UK Games Expo, if this happens, collection will be available for those backers who would like to pick up their copy at the UK Games Expo, more info to follow. 
4. Under the terms and conditions of the contract we are obligated to release the KS V1 boardgame (High quality resin miniatures) to retail. The plastic injection models are in the approval pipeline and we are aiming to have it approved in 4 to 6 months. (For clarification: resin to plastic changeover cannot be classified as a running change due to usage of different material for manufacturing and quality "degradation" of the product).
5. Add-ons: The Models are approved, and we are going to start working on Monday to get the packaging and cards green-lit as well. We have been assured that it won't be long process as the RULES (written material) for add-on models were approved with Main rulebook.
6. Customs: the Invoice for customs will reflect the "manufacturing" cost, as promised during the KS and not the retail cost. This may affect non-EU and non-USA backers.
7. USA backers: The very first copies of the game will be shipped to our USA dispatch centre, to reduce any delivery downtime, however, I won't be hiding the fact that your collogues in Europe may get the game few days or weeks before your copy reach your doorsteps. I can promises that we will do the best we can to reduce the downtime.
8. Also, for clarification: we have number of shops participating in the KS as well (a shop customers collective pledge), thus, in some cases you may see the product on the shelves before it reaches you. Please keep it calm, as we have promised the priority are backers.
9. Pledge manager changes and address update. By Friday we'll have an update for you with instruction how to do changes in the PM, postal address update and locking the PM. PLEASE make sure that you have done final alternations to your pledge, including the updated postal address by 31st of May. IT will affect the shipping date if the pledge manager is not locked. Please do not send emails to request that we update your postal address as we don't have capacity and capability to do it manually. All information will be available in a forthcoming update.

Added today by Prodos


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Over it all, I still don't get why the KS page is down. Not sure why that bothers me more than product delays, but it does. Really want my mini's!


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

amen brother..... :ireful2:
I have invested in this too & just want the details of when I will get my hands on my precious


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

This arrived today :biggrin: ;
* Prodos Games Ltd says: *

We have more facts! 
Amazing news guys! We have 51 copies of AvP available at UK Games Expo, exclusively for Kickstarter Backers to come and collect their Boxed Game! 
You will need to come to our trade stand (M12 - Monarch Suite) 
We will need a couple of things from you though, firstly, please print out your pledge manager and give this to us. In return, we will pass over your copies of AvP: The Hunt Begins Boardgame! Secondly, please bring some form of photographic identification. A Passport, UK Drivers License or European Citizen's Card will suffice. 
It will be first come, first served and we will only be handing these out from the moment the show opens on Friday (14:00) until the show closes on Saturday (17:00). If there are any copies left on Sunday, they will still be given out to KS backers which are entitled to them, or otherwise sold to avoid having to take them back. 
Whilst we are in the UK, our packing and dispatch team is working hard to get the first copies of AvP assembled and shipped. Shipment will be starting next week. 
Many thanks again for your patience, we simply cannot wait to see the looks on your faces when you see this product in your hands! 
Cheers! 
Prodos Games LTD


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

That they are bringing them for backers to pick up is awesome. That they are packing the stuff for shipping is awesome. I don't agree with selling them in ANY way for any reason until all backers have their stuff.


----------

